# NPD: EMG 81-8/85-8



## yellow (Jul 10, 2013)

Yo guys,

I posted in the pickup section, but that thread was asking about the 81-8, specifically peoples experience with the installation and if they routed because the pups are in a bigger housing and the casing is bigger than the 808s. 

This thread is a new pickup day thread, however, because I finally installed my 81-8/85-8 a few minutes ago.

EMG sent me a custom set for my 2228. I also have the EMG RPC installed, which boosts the highs while simultanesouly cutting the lows.

All i gotta say is WOAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

The brightest, clearest, most beautiful set Ive ever heard in my life. The shrillness can break glass if you wanted it to. I had to lower the settings and tone on my amp and speaker

EMG sent me these custom made with the 808 sized housing/casing, but they should be the same preamp board as the ones you would buy retail.

I highly suggest anyone who wants to cut through the distortion and lose the muddiness if you like actives to check em out man. 

Furthermore, combined with the RPC, there is no comparison.

Anyway, just thought Id let anyone know that the hype aint hype. These pups kill nearly every other set I have and heard.

Peace


----------



## Chuck (Jul 10, 2013)

"inovator"


----------



## yellow (Jul 10, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> "inovator"


 
Wutup Misery...you said it, not me  lol


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jul 10, 2013)

Two things 

1. Pics or it didn't happen 
2. So you're saying that EMG sent you 81-8 in soapbar 808 format, did you have to pay extra for that?


----------



## yellow (Jul 10, 2013)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Two things
> 
> 1. Pics or it didn't happen
> 2. So you're saying that EMG sent you 81-8 in soapbar 808 format, did you have to pay extra for that?


 
1. You got it:


















2. EMG sent me pups in soapbar/808 format, i didnt know that soapbar was the term. but they won't be making them for mass production or for anyone else that im aware of, these are 1 of a kind, and i didnt pay extra....for anything at all


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jul 10, 2013)

yellow said:


> I also have the EMG RPC installed, which boosts the highs while simultanesouly cutting the lows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what makes your patent-pending miracle discovery so good again? That sounds terrible...


----------



## MikeH (Jul 10, 2013)

Isn't the 707 a 7-string version of the 85? And isn't the 808 the 8-string version of the 707? So wouldn't an 85-8 be an 808?

I mean, I may be wrong. But I thought that it was.


----------



## yellow (Jul 10, 2013)

Electric Wizard said:


> So what makes your patent-pending miracle discovery so good again? That sounds terrible...


 awwwww 

The 707 is a different pickup, there is an 85-7. The 808 is not the same as an 85-8. I thought the same thing as the 7 string pups till i got the 81-7/85-7, and its the same with the 808 till i got this set, different pups tho man


----------



## MikeH (Jul 10, 2013)

Huh. Strange. Well, right on.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jul 10, 2013)

yellow said:


> 2. EMG sent me pups in soapbar/808 format, i didnt know that soapbar was the term. but they won't be making them for mass production or for anyone else that im aware of, these are 1 of a kind, and i didnt pay extra....for anything at all


----------



## Curt (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice! Good to hear that you dig the 81-8, and that the 85-7/8 is not just an 808/707. Been an 85 in the bridge guy for a while.


----------



## yellow (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Curt, yeah you'll dig the 85-8, and your bro will love the 81-8 I'm sure


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jul 10, 2013)

I can't imagine wanting something more bright than an 81  Ah well, you're happy with it so congrats man!


----------



## yellow (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks angst


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Jul 11, 2013)

They have the 85-8 listed on their site. Just waiting for them to be released and I'm putting mine in. 

Please do a sound sample of the RPC tone control


----------



## Given To Fly (Jul 12, 2013)

Congrats on the new pickups! It's cool EMG made your pickups with the soap bar housing! I have to be honest though, if they make it impossible for anyone else to get these pickups as "direct 808 replacements" they are shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jul 12, 2013)

Given To Fly said:


> Congrats on the new pickups! It's cool EMG made your pickups with the soap bar housing! I have to be honest though, if they make it impossible for anyone else to get these pickups as "direct 808 replacements" they are shooting themselves in the foot.



Totally agree . I am still waiting for the 57-7, and 66-7 to be available in the 3.5" soapbar format, and it doesn't seem they'll be coming out any time soon. It is so frustrating when a company alienates their fan base like that, just flat out stupid if you ask me.


----------



## kris_jammage (Jul 12, 2013)

I was told by EMG that I could custom order a set if I wished but they didnt know if they would release them as direct 808 replacements. I was looking for an 81-8/85-8 set as well, in white though, and they said they would have no problem putting them together for me. I didnt end up going for it due to money issues, but they will do it guys!


----------



## yellow (Jul 12, 2013)

To anyone reading: Did EMG say when they will be releasing/shipping these to the general public??

ok bushmaster, ill try to get one up today

given to fly, thanks man. i agree, if they DONT have soapbar available that wouldnt be a great idea, but as is they only have the 81-8H/85-8H housing for regular stock/inventory planned and that's good to know they will have custom orders available too when they get sooner to full launch, as far as i know, the only regular stock/inventory will be the "H" housing tho, so youll probably have to wait until they start shipping the planned inventory till they get around to it. (Hey Kris, did they tell you how much you guys would have to pay/pay extra for custom soapbar orders?) Did anyone order these pups yet? 

i mean my set was started in february and i was supposed to get em in either march or april, but because the preamp board needed to be made to order and they had a lot on their plate with the metalworks 8 launch that just began now, i didnt get them until last month (and i finally got em in a few days ago), but at least they will ahve soapbar for you guys as custom orders, cuz as given to fly said, that wouldnt be a great idea you know. odd they didnt start the launch with the option/availability for soapbar versions....i just hope you guys/the rest of the EMG customers dont have to pay too much extra, but i doubt it, but trust me, ITS TOTALLY WORTH IT. I most definitely would have bought these myself if i had to man, but luckily I was fortunate enough to work with EMG

i was supposed to get the first set but because of the soapbar size, they ran into a few snags, but hey, for the best 8 string pups in a custom size and no charge, i cant complain  but as is, these are an early made custom exclusive set, EMG does take care of their artists, great company, really the best experience ive had thus far with guitars.


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Jul 12, 2013)

yellow said:


> To anyone reading: Did EMG say when they will be releasing/shipping these to the general public??



They have the 85-8 on their site so I assume so?


----------



## yellow (Jul 12, 2013)

What i meant was, are they already shipping the 85-8H or 81-8H or are they just taking order/pre orders? Ive always had trouble on the EMG site, i keep getting 404 errors....I know for a fact they havent made and arent making the soapbar 81-8 or 85-8 for anyone else yet, custom or otherwise, but i was just asking about the regular metalworks set for the general public and retail stores (not EMG artists in other words)


----------



## Cloudy (Jul 13, 2013)

That sound clip is pretty unimpressive.

Not my cup o' tea.


----------



## yellow (Jul 13, 2013)

it wasnt meant to impress, it was meant for bushmaster. it was obviously a "one click record" of chromatics just to show a change in tone, taste and musical preference aside, my impressive stuff isnt free pal  if u wanna hear that shit, u gotta pay  (especially to the losers who are still trollin and flamin me,stalkin my profile,sick)


----------



## ItWillDo (Jul 13, 2013)

Bro, not trying to flame/troll or whatever you kids call it these days, but I think it might be time for a change in attitude on this forum and maybe even in life in general. 

You're kind of strolling through the forum presenting yourself and your words as a gift, declaring to innovate in a genre/tone by implementing third party hardware and now you're going to tell people that even listening to your material is going to cost them money as if 18k gold is going to flow through it. 

I hate to brake it to you pal but no one is actually eager to pay you money just to listen to your 'impressive material', especially not after the struggling in that clip. And despite being both an EMG 808 and 81-7/707-user myself, your tone could use some serious shaping. What I'm trying to say is that you're kind of setting yourself up for a grand disappointment when you find out that the rest of the world doesn't necessarily consider you to be as gifted as you're making yourself out to be.

All in all, can't wait for these to be released and give them a swing myself.


----------



## yellow (Jul 13, 2013)

Wtf are you talking about bro? What struggling? how do you think i got these pups ya schmuck? by being a bad player/musician/guitarist? use your head if your so smart, custom pups that arent released yet to the general public = what? ya dum scumuck, You all actually think id take time to give real material on here with my impeccable technique and musicality on display knowing all id get is hate? Lol never that, like i said, that was a shit clip to show something to someone, and id never reveal anything serious on here, guys on here suck ASS and they post their clips and everyones so supportive saying "brutalllzzzzz dude" haha, to shit music with terrible technique, and i post a sound test clip and im bad? dont make me laugh, you did exactlly what i thought you would....just hate for no reason. you fell into a trap exactly as planned, thanks for proving a point...and I'm done here as it was,i was just waiting to get my pups and flaunt my achievement, so this place served its purpose, ill still casually stroll through here just to do it, to remind people, and its obvious the inherent problem here as you mentioned will always exist, its sad such a useful forum wasted on people with no talent, struggling as you said. Pathetic really...


----------



## frogunrua (Jul 13, 2013)

yellow said:


> Wtf are you talking about bro? What struggling? how do you think i got these pups ya schmuck? by being a bad player/musician/guitarist? use your head if your so smart, custom pups that arent released yet to the general public = what? ya dum scumuck, You all actually think id take time to give real material on here with my impeccable technique and musicality on display knowing all id get is hate? Lol never that, like i said, that was a shit clip to show something to someone, and id never reveal anything serious on here, guys on here suck ASS and they post their clips and everyones so supportive saying "brutalllzzzzz dude" haha, to shit music with terrible technique, and i post a sound test clip and im bad? dont make me laugh, you did exactlly what i thought you would....just hate for no reason. you fell into a trap exactly as planned, thanks for proving a point...and I'm done here as it was,i was just waiting to get my pups and flaunt my achievement, so this place served its purpose, ill still casually stroll through here just to do it, to remind people, and its obvious the inherent problem here as you mentioned will always exist, its sad such a useful forum wasted on people with no talent, struggling as you said. Pathetic really...


 
Well you would think someone with such impeccable skill would show it in his pick up demo, especially someone thought of so highly by emg to get free custkm pu's. I think the only reason you won't post real material is because your scared of us saying things like you suck ASS. If you don't like this forum and think everyone here sucks then go somewhere else with your shit attitude. The only one pathetic here is you because your not grown up enough to try and even be a little respectful to the people your trying to convince you are an "innovator" .


----------



## Cloudy (Jul 13, 2013)

yellow said:


> Wtf are you talking about bro? What struggling? how do you think i got these pups ya schmuck? by being a bad player/musician/guitarist? use your head if your so smart, custom pups that arent released yet to the general public = what? ya dum scumuck, You all actually think id take time to give real material on here with my impeccable technique and musicality on display knowing all id get is hate? Lol never that, like i said, that was a shit clip to show something to someone, and id never reveal anything serious on here, guys on here suck ASS and they post their clips and everyones so supportive saying "brutalllzzzzz dude" haha, to shit music with terrible technique, and i post a sound test clip and im bad? dont make me laugh, you did exactlly what i thought you would....just hate for no reason. you fell into a trap exactly as planned, thanks for proving a point...and I'm done here as it was,i was just waiting to get my pups and flaunt my achievement, so this place served its purpose, ill still casually stroll through here just to do it, to remind people, and its obvious the inherent problem here as you mentioned will always exist, its sad such a useful forum wasted on people with no talent, struggling as you said. Pathetic really...




In defense to the post above this^ the clip was incredibly sloppy and really was shit on tone which is basically the whole reason to get the EMGs isnt it?

I don't usually knock on peoples playing abilities because everyone learns at their own pace and all that jazz but...if you expect people to think theyre the god of all pickups at least play something that sounds half decent its hard to make judgement from bad playing/tone. You claim to have the ability to do much better which I don't doubt, it would be awesome to get a better impression of the EMG 8185/-8s


----------



## yellow (Jul 13, 2013)

Cloudy, ill post this only cuz you got point, u asked to get an impression of the EMGS, and i like you man, but i never said i was the god of anything man, and i imagine thisll get stolen http://vocaroo.com/i/s1qHheZzmCoy

PS to the tuff guy before cloudy, frog or whatever the .... your name is, u go somewhere else, im not tryin to convince anyone of shit, like i said, im done here anyway, so drool over my stuff as i walk out the door


----------



## Cloudy (Jul 13, 2013)

yellow said:


> Cloudy, ill post this only cuz you got point, u asked to get an impression of the EMGS, and i like you man, but i never said i was the god of anything man, and i imagine thisll get stolen Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> PS to the tuff guy before cloudy, frog or whatever the .... your name is, u go somewhere else, im not tryin to convince anyone of shit, like i said, im done here anyway, so drool over my stuff as i walk out the door



Thats a lot better. Sounds alright to me, wouldn't say they're the best of the best but.

Some more F#/B playing would have been nice though.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## yellow (Jul 13, 2013)

thanks cloudy

awwww people are hatin on my clip, what a ....in shock, lol, keep doin what ur doin till my icon turns red, I LOVE IT!!!!! man, it feels so good when haters hate, cuz that just means im doin so good OOOOOOOHHHHHH OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

hey misery, wutup pal.


----------



## yellow (Jul 13, 2013)

Man, i just need to post again. that is some SICK work, so to the guy who said no ones interested, then why are so many people listening to it and then makin forum moves on me?? LOOOOLLL ROFL LMAO LMFAO WOOT WOOOT man im so ....in amazing, i cant stand it!!!!!


----------



## Chuck (Jul 13, 2013)

Calm down, bro.


----------



## yellow (Jul 13, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Calm down, bro.


 why man? cuz im that good? i cant help it brotha


----------



## User Name (Jul 13, 2013)

am i missing something?? where the fuk is this alleged clip?

edit: found it, not bad man. i like your playin!


----------



## yellow (Jul 13, 2013)

User Name said:


> am i missing something?? where the fuk is this alleged clip?
> 
> edit: found it, not bad man. i like your playin!


 thanks a lot pal, i appreciate the kind words, really i do. finally someone has something nice to say to me, your kindness has not gone unnoticed


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## User Name (Jul 13, 2013)

yellow said:


> thanks a lot pal, i appreciate the kind words, really i do. finally someone has something nice to say to me, your kindness has not gone unnoticed


no problem man! i too am an emg fan. i love the 81-5 i put in the bridge of my hellraiser c-7 fr. goes great with the stock 707


----------



## yellow (Jul 13, 2013)

User Name said:


> no problem man! i too am an emg fan. i love the 81-5 i put in the bridge of my hellraiser c-7 fr. goes great with the stock 707


 
oh man, i love the hellraiser, i had my eye on that, but i only had enough scratch to get a new damien elite, and i only paid $450 for it cuz at the time i only could afford to spend $500 for the 7 string, and coincidentally, it was SSO that made me get it LOL isnt that ironic, the forum where people ....IN LOATHE me is the reason i got a 7 string and joined here (i had a ibanez uv77bk a long time ago as well, but i traded it for a vigier fretless, but i like schecter 7 string better)

hey user name, can you tell me how the set neck with ultra access is compared to lets say the AANJ on the uv77bk or any ibanez 7 string?


----------



## User Name (Jul 13, 2013)

hey man i have a damien elite 7 too! great little guitar for the price. easily competes with the hellraiser aside from some small differences. 

as for the neck profile, i cant really compare good as the only ibanez i have ver owned was an rga7qm. bolt on. and i have to say i much prefer set neck to bolt on. i do also prefer neck-through to bolt on. 

but the joint on the neck of the hellraiser is so impeccable that at first i made the mistake of thinking it a neck through. to me it makes no difference. it looks just as clean as any neckthrough. the set neck on my tempest custom however is more of a les paul style joint.


----------



## yellow (Jul 13, 2013)

oh ok so u prefer it. damn man, i wish i waited and got the hellraiser now...shit, oh well, i play my rg2228 more than anything so its all good. thanks for the reply


----------



## User Name (Jul 13, 2013)

yeah man, there was a hellraiser actually up for sale on here for 400 i believe. whats it matter tho, the 2228 is a sexy-ass guitar


----------



## yellow (Jul 13, 2013)

yeah man it is a great guitar, but $400 HOLY SHIT MAN WHATA STEAL u lucky dog. where was it on sale? GC or ebay or somethin?


----------



## User Name (Jul 13, 2013)

oh i didnt buy it, it was after i already got mine. mine is the FR though, this is just the classic c-7. it waas for sale up on SSO

heres a link.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/238533-fs-schecter-hellraiser-c7.html


----------



## yellow (Jul 13, 2013)

oh i missed that you said it was here...cool brotha, shred on


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## metallistad (Jul 26, 2013)

*THIS IS 100% CONFIRMED!! (...maybe 75%...)*

*Whether or not you like EMG's, I asked EMG myself about an 81-8 in a soapbar design. I just put my order in this morning. *

*Can't wait to put it in my Dean ML-8!!*


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jul 29, 2013)

metallistad said:


> *THIS IS 100% CONFIRMED!! (...maybe 75%...)*
> 
> *Whether or not you like EMG's, I asked EMG myself about an 81-8 in a soapbar design. I just put my order in this morning. *
> 
> *Can't wait to put it in my Dean ML-8!!*



Did EMG charge you extra, or you paid same amount as MetalWorks 81-8? Just curious.


----------



## narad (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm late to the party but I uh...umm... sort of want to see that infamous clip if anyone has a link!


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 29, 2013)

narad said:


> I'm late to the party but I uh...umm... sort of want to see that infamous clip if anyone has a link!



Hear, hear!

This thread is f--king gold. Man, I love SSO.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, I, for one, am still gonna hold out until they finally decide to make an 8-string version of the EMG 60. Until then, I'll just stick with my 808's


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 29, 2013)

Since they're releasing the 60-8H, I'm sure the 60-8 will come eventually... But then again, this is EMG.


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Jul 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Since they're releasing the 60-8H, I'm sure the 60-8 will come eventually... But then again, this is EMG.



I emailed them asking them a question about the 60 and something else and I've never had an email where someone sounded more repulsed by questions other than that Bare Knuckle retailer on here. I wouldn't expect jack from EMG at this point


----------

